# A few of my latest projects



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The second shot shows the one that I've just finished as a present for my daughter-in-law.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, Harry.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

<-- Humming: "You don't bring me flowers anymore..."

They look great Harry.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## geekbeek (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow! Those look fantastic. I see the projects in this thread and think to myself... Maybe someday.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> <-- Humming: "You don't bring me flowers anymore..."
> 
> They look great Harry.


They reminded me of the song "Tiptoe through the Tulips".

Nice work Harry.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Darn Harry, you've got way more patience than I do. More talent too. Nice.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Good lord harry! they are great! Now that is the work of a skilled craftsman. I would say there is far more skill in making those than the large 'boxes' I turn out. Excellent mate. Your daughter in law will be very pleased with those I am sure. :sold:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy Wood Carving Batman Those are AMAZING!!! Harry, I'm green with envy, sir! I called Ken in from the other room to show those off... Wow Wow Wow Wow! I will one day get the chance to play around and attempt a project like that. But doubtfull they'll come out as beautiful.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice, Harry. My favorite is the oval shaped vase.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi harry,

Excellent work and nice timber colours.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I thank you all for your very kind remarks. Alan, coming a craftsman like yourself I feel very flattered. Barb., if you watch this video of friend John teaching me to turn Tulips I'm sure you would be able to get straight on your lathe and surprise yourself just how easy it is. John is a very good teacher. The gentleman (and he really is a gentleman) who developed this method sold his Tulips at a weekend market, me, I give them away as presents together with a turned vase.

Tulips turned in the lathe - YouTube


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful work Harry, what type of wood was the golden colored vase? Once again very nice work


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

papawd said:


> Beautiful work Harry, what type of wood was the golden colored vase? Once again very nice work


Which of the three vases do you mean Warren?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I will keep and watch the video Harry. I have a friend who has offered me lathe lessons and I fully intend on taking him up on it soon as things around here get a little back to normal. Thanks for sharing it!


----------

